# state patrol checking cars!!!!



## dsmgirl07 (Oct 30, 2012)

Does anyone else have this in their area this weekend? My mother got stopped by a check point in our suburban neighborhood yesterday at 10am. State patrol checked her I.D. and car. I found some info on it. They are calling it Operation Sheild. They have state patrol all over the highways pulling and towing people for pretty much anything. They also have choppers everywhere. This doesn't seem right to me..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

May I see your papers please.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I had the same kind of incident happen to me when coming back from early morning fishing this summer I did post my story on a site I belong to...SO ill post it here ...

First off I would like to state for the record I have lived in Tennessee for 20 years and had never seen check points setup like this until recently. My son and I were coming back from fishing trip and on the way home about 11 am when we ran into a soviet style document checkpoint held by Tennessee state troopers.. there was one check point we stopped at where one officer check my drivers license, Insurance and vehicle registration..I have all the document in visor of my truck and showed them to the officer he then gave my paperwork back and sent me through where 100 yards down the road was another checkpoint where another officer stopped me then started asking me where I had been, where I was going and did I mind id he searched my vehicle, I then taught my son a valuable lesson I told the officer it was none of his business where I was going and where I came from and yes I did mind if he checked my vehicle..Then I asked the officer why they were setting up the checkpoints in the middle of the day.. His answer was to me, The state Issues the license and the state can take it away and we can set up checkpoints anytime we want.. I then told him the last time I had to go through a check point was when I was stationed in Korea going to the DMZ. He gave me a dirty look then started. walking around my truck checking out our fishing gear in the back then walked back to my window gave me back all my paperwork and told me to get out of there as I drove through the last checkpoint looking at the two other people that were still pulled over due to some kind of problems with their paperwork I told my son this is why we fight for our rights and freedom to try to stop this kind of soviet style intimidation tactics..I thought this was a interesting story and just wanted to share it. Take Care all and GOD Bless you and yours...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

It's okay to forgo reasonable suspicion so long as it's called a checkpoint. Remember folks, this is for your protection. They just want you to be safe.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Their just getting people ready for the new normal! What you allow you encourage!!!!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I call them fundraisers. Anything they can find to ticket


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Welcome to the police state. Holy hell.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Have seen this a few times here in KY. Middle of the day the KSP and had a checkpoint on a state highway. They
just checked my license and reg and told me it was ok to proceed. I had a G21 in a carry bag on the seat and it was not visible in the bag.
I didn't offer that info to them nor did they ask.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Happens several times a month in Charlton County, Georgia.
All you have to do is show your driver's license. That's it. Completely constitutional, I might add. The last time I went through I had a 44 in my front pocket. Yes, I do have a Florida Concealed Firearm Or Weapon license. Which Georgia honors as well.
Sure does get a lot of drivers put where they belong for drunk driving. I have no sympathy for driving while impaired.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

It would be different it they were trying to apprehend the 20 million people that are over here illegally, but I understand they are only interested in American citizens.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ask for drivers license and registration, yes. Search vehicle and ask other questions, no. They stepped off their "constitutional flagstone", as the chairman of the criminal justice department used to call it.

Helicopters on station, too? Wow. Sounds like they are really getting their tyranny on!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Two weeks ago the MSP was stopping lots of cars on I-96 from Grand Rapids to De Toilet. I've never seen so many Troopers.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

They do the same thing here in New Mexico. They call it a safety check and not surprising all fines are doubled. Funny story, I have a 1970's VW bus that me and the wife are restoring and I had just got it up and running so I load the whole family in for a quick cruise. We round the corner and here is the New Mexico State Troopers and a checkpoint. In New Mexico the state troopers uniforms look just like the German SS and I pull up to the officer and he takes it all in. I'm missing the driver's side mirror, no seat belts, the kids are jumping up and down on the mattress in the back, the wife is digging thru the glove box in an attempt to find the registration and insurance card, no brake lights or turn signals. I smile and realize I don't have my wallet, in my mind I'm adding up all the fines and contemplating telling everyone to just bail out and run. The officer shakes his head turns his back and says, "Just go!"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cops ask a question or two simply to ascertain if there is alcohol on your breath. They could care less where you are coming from or going to.
I simply make it a point to say something to the officer when I hand out my drivers license. Nips that in the bud.
I have found that cops react to you the same way you treat them. If you act like a jerk, expect to be treated in kind.

The cops on the Florida side of the line never bother with these checks. They stay busy over on the other, more populated, side of our county. Besides, they know most of the bad guys around here anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Cops ask a question or two simply to ascertain if there is alcohol on your breath. They could care less where you are coming from or going to.
> I simply make it a point to say something to the officer when I hand out my drivers license. Nips that in the bud.
> I have found that cops react to you the same way you treat them. If you act like a jerk, expect to be treated in kind.


Problem is, they are crossing the line when they ask you questions in the pursuit of a crime they suspect you committed. If their nose is good, all they have to ask you is how you are doing. My nose was awesome. Between observation and odor, I could judge the level of intoxication within .05, plus or minus. The Intoxilyzer 5000 (not sure about the spelling as it has been a couple decades) was only a little better than me!

I never liked check points. I preferred waiting until they violated a traffic code. Drunks will do that in short order. Even before I fell into an in depth study of the founding of this nation and the liberties the government was created to protect, some things seemed inherently wrong to me, and stopping people without cause was one of those things I found distasteful to say the least.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> They do the same thing here in New Mexico. They call it a safety check and not surprising all fines are doubled. Funny story, I have a 1970's VW bus that me and the wife are restoring and I had just got it up and running so I load the whole family in for a quick cruise. We round the corner and here is the New Mexico State Troopers and a checkpoint. In New Mexico the state troopers uniforms look just like the German SS and I pull up to the officer and he takes it all in. I'm missing the driver's side mirror, no seat belts, the kids are jumping up and down on the mattress in the back, the wife is digging thru the glove box in an attempt to find the registration and insurance card, no brake lights or turn signals. I smile and realize I don't have my wallet, in my mind I'm adding up all the fines and contemplating telling everyone to just bail out and run. The officer shakes his head turns his back and says, "Just go!"
> 
> View attachment 3285


in

I didn't know there were any 1970 VW busses left, I thought they all burned up on the side of the road.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> in
> 
> I didn't know there were any 1970 VW busses left, I thought they all burned up on the side of the road.


I found one in a neighbor's yard! He was the original owner and unfortunately passed away shortly after we purchased it. He maintained it perfectly and it doesn't have a spot of rust. We have everything done except for the paint, its paint primer right now. We love using it for camping.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Problem is, they are crossing the line when they ask you questions in the pursuit of a crime they suspect you committed. If their nose is good, all they have to ask you is how you are doing. My nose was awesome. Between observation and odor, I could judge the level of intoxication within .05, plus or minus. The Intoxilyzer 5000 (not sure about the spelling as it has been a couple decades) was only a little better than me!
> 
> I never liked check points. I preferred waiting until they violated a traffic code. Drunks will do that in short order. Even before I fell into an in depth study of the founding of this nation and the liberties the government was created to protect, some things seemed inherently wrong to me, and stopping people without cause was one of those things I found distasteful to say the least.


I don't like our checkpoints either even though all we are looking for is illegal aliens and drugs. The only thing I think comes from it is it teaches the trainees what to look for in a smuggling case. I can spot the smugglers without a checkpoint just sitting on the side of the road coming from the border and I don't have to involve everyone coming down the road.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

They used to have sobriety checkpoints all the time in Minnesota. The would setup a checkpoint in the middle of the interstate, you would pull up and they would stuff a breathalizer in your face and send you on your way (assuming your were not drunk). I guess I never thought much of it other than to complain about the traffic jams they would create. But I think they had to stop doing those a few years ago. - At least I have not heard of any for about 5 years.

Meangreen: A 1970's VW bus? Really? As your friend I beg you, if you have any Grateful Dead albums please burn them now before you start having the urge to bathe in patchouli oil and take LSD!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> They used to have sobriety checkpoints all the time in Minnesota. The would setup a checkpoint in the middle of the interstate, you would pull up and they would stuff a breathalizer in your face and send you on your way (assuming your were not drunk). I guess I never thought much of it other than to complain about the traffic jams they would create. But I think they had to stop doing those a few years ago. - At least I have not heard of any for about 5 years.
> 
> Meangreen: A 1970's VW bus? Really? As your friend I beg you, if you have any Grateful Dead albums please burn them now before you start having the urge to bathe in patchouli oil and take LSD!


I'm no hippie even though I own both a VW Van and a Prius. I have a Road King and a chopper just to keep my man card punched!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I've seen a couple VW buses fixed up and looking right down in PHX.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I've seen a couple VW buses fixed up and looking right down in PHX.


Have seen what some are going for in the auto actions! I wish I bought all the ones up when I grew up in California!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't cooperate with such a checkpoint. I wouldn't show them ID, wouldn't answer their questions. And yeah, I would be willing to get arrested over it.

America is built upon the presumption of innocence. In Virginia, they need to have probable cause to pull you over. This means they have to have a reasonable suspicion that you are committing a crime, about to commit a crime, or have committed a crime. Without this probable cause, it's a violation of my 4th amendment to demand ID.

Courts have ruled time and time again that you don't have to cooperate at these illegal checkpoints. Maybe the laws are different in your state, but where I live, there is no obligation to provide ID.

Does this make me an asshole? If it does, I can live with that. As far as I'm concerned, it's the only way to deal with jack booted nazis and their heavy handed thug tactics. I would be only too happy to make a test case in a court of law.

Resisting tyranny is a better approach than allowing it to continue to escalate unchecked. I would rather do what I can to prevent a collapse than just prepare for one. Draw your line in the sand and make a stand, or be led like sheep to the slaughter. I'll fight for my rights, thanks.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I found one in a neighbor's yard! He was the original owner and unfortunately passed away shortly after we purchased it. He maintained it perfectly and it doesn't have a spot of rust. We have everything done except for the paint, its paint primer right now. We love using it for camping.


We justvhave to figure out what to paint it... any suggestions?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> We justvhave to figure out what to paint it... any suggestions?


Sorry, sometimes I just cannot help myself!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> Meangreen: A 1970's VW bus? Really? As your friend I beg you, if you have any Grateful Dead albums please burn them now before you start having the urge to bathe in patchouli oil and take LSD!


Don't be hatin' the patchouli!



Prepadoodle said:


> Resisting tyranny is a better approach than allowing it to continue to escalate unchecked. I would rather do what I can to prevent a collapse than just prepare for one. Draw your line in the sand and make a stand, or be led like sheep to the slaughter. I'll fight for my rights, thanks.


<swoon>


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Unless it is a traffic stop you do not have to show ID, registration, proof of insurance or answer any questions. You legally have to stop - that's all.


----------



## dsmgirl07 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can understand check point at night when most irresponsible people are drinking and driving. But they have 3 choppers up at all time and staties everywhere. They are using to much intimidation. They will be doing this all week long. I am to the point where I agree with the previous posted and they are getting us ready for the new normal. My father is a cop and they call it a 'blitz.. or operation shield' I will not give into them. I am a good citizen. I pay my taxes. Go to work. And what I have is bc I have worked my but off for. If they really want to make them self useful they should go to the hood and do the stupid check point there. They could find a different kind of drug in every other car they search. Lay off the people making an honest living and who don't live off the govt for a free ride threw life.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

The more we give up liberty for security we'll have neither 

I think it was Jefferson said that years ago and it is still valid now!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I found one in a neighbor's yard! He was the original owner and unfortunately passed away shortly after we purchased it. He maintained it perfectly and it doesn't have a spot of rust. We have everything done except for the paint, its paint primer right now. We love using it for camping.





nurseholly said:


> We justvhave to figure out what to paint it... any suggestions?


 O.K. I need some clarification. Is MeanGreen Mr. Nurse holly?
And yes I have some suggestions, but first a question. What color was it originally?


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

paraquack said:


> May I see your papers please.


No kidding!


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Silverbullet said:


> Well, this should make for a fun drive up to Chicago next week! Even though I think it'll be fine up until I get into Illinois in a truck with Texas license plates. Note to self: remove the loaded 9mm from center console before you hit the Illinois border.


Good idea. Not the best situation but legally prudent.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The state has no right to know what you are doing, or where you are going!
It is all about generating revenue, plain and simple


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If it's all about money should I just hand the cop a $20 and then ask if I can go on?  OK, a $50.

The best thing you can do is stop, as required by law and then ask if you can proceed. No ID, no proof of insurance and no registration. No search at all, not of your person, property, or effects and papers.
unless of course they have a warrant that lists the person and or place to be searched and what they are searching for.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The best thing you can do is stop, as required by law and then ask if you can proceed. No ID, no proof of insurance and no registration. No search at all, not of your person, property, or effects and papers.
> unless of course they have a warrant that lists the person and or place to be searched and what they are searching for.


I think you may want to read this - such stops at public safety checkponts are actually constitutional. KNOW your rights....

Police Chief Magazine - View Article


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, it is true that such checkpoints are constitutionally valid. They must not be used as a means to "profile" certain individuals and usually require that EVERY vehicle is stopped. This avoids the valid argument that they are in fact profiling if they only pulled over VW microbuses. While coming back from Wyoming elk hunting earlier this year, Utah had every vehicle on I 80 stop at a check point on the Nevada border. I didn't like it one bit, but it was done legally.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

> Informational Checkpoints
> Illinois v. Lidster asks, Are information-seeking checkpoints constitutional?8 The Court answered Yes, concluding that the substantial interest in solving a serious crime outweighed the minor intrusion the stop imposed on motorists. Applying the balancing test, the Court noted that the government's interest in solving a deadly hit-and-run accident is a grave public concern, and the checkpoint's purpose was not general crime control but investigation of a specific, particular crime. The checkpoint was narrowly tailored to advance the government interest (same location as the crime, about one week after the crime, and at approximately the same time of day). Finally, stops were extremely brief, systematic, and limited in scope to a request for information. There is no Fourth Amendment prohibition on officers simply asking citizens in a public place for voluntary cooperation in providing information. Rejecting the argument that allowing information stops would result in a proliferation of checkpoints, the Court pointed to the limitations of police resources and community intolerance of traffic interferences as inherently limiting forces.
> 
> Although the Fourth Amendment permits information-seeking checkpoints, the protection against unreasonable search and seizure still applies to the procedures used:
> ...


This describes what constitutes an "informational checkpoint" and its uses and restrictions. Note - there is no need to show ID as the stop is to gather information about a specific crime and checking for license, registration and proof of insurance has no bearing in the stop. They (the police) need reasonable suspicion that you have committed a crime before they can ask for that information.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't experienced this in ca and I log some miles on the weekends.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

all I got to say.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> O.K. I need some clarification. Is MeanGreen Mr. Nurse holly?
> And yes I have some suggestions, but first a question. What color was it originally?


No NurseHolly is my wife and the original color was a dark forest green. We want the roof white because of the hot summers and debating on what color it should be from the windows down.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I'm no hippie even though I own both a VW Van and a Prius. I have a Road King and a chopper just to keep my man card punched!


You own a &*#@%@#! Prius?

You're dead to me.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just a little tie dye? A tiny amount?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> No NurseHolly is my wife and the original color was a dark forest green. We want the roof white because of the hot summers and debating on what color it should be from the windows down.


OK, then YES you WOULD be MR. Nurse holly. :lol:
One of the dub busses I have seen in. Phoenix was that green. It looked real good and that was one of the colors I was gonna suggest. Green on the bottom up to the windows and an off white from the windows to the roof and green roof or white roof. A darker deeper green than the stock green though. The color green of the Bullitt mustang. I think it's called. Hunter green. Wide chrome wheels with the VW baby moons and lowered in the front. Not a good BOV but it was a pretty cool looking street driver. Hope yours is an older one with the V on the front. Those just looked better. You follow that V line with your paint.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i did a white reflective roof to my apt building. it really did cut the electricity bills by 30-40%!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For the last 40 years I have used white roofing materials to cut down on heat build up and heat radiation. It helps in the winter and summer months.


----------

